# Bfp 28/10/10



## MrsPOP

3rd cycle, first one using CBFM and low dose Soy. I was convinced I was out because I thought I had bad AF cramps from 9DPO. I thought the weeping, the nausea, the blocked nose, the spots, the increased sex drive, the huge sore boobies were all impending Doom of AF.

Been testing since 10DPO using IC, all BFN although thought I saw glimmers of a line but put them down to evaps.

Today, decided to use FRER about 13:45 as was convinced I was out and a bfn would help me to get on with my weekend.

A lovely faint pink line came up in 3 mins!

Squeezed out a drip of pee to do a digi and got 'Pregnant 1-2' weeks!!!!

I've got my :bfp: !!!! I'm baking a little babyPOP!!!

I'm soooooo happy! I was convinced this would never happen!

Ladies, use Soy and invest in a CBFM - some SuperDrug's are doing them for £30!!!!

Due July 9th!!!!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ashleywants1

congratulations hun x:happydance:


----------



## foxforce

Congrats :dance: H&H 9 mths!

I got a cbfm to use next cycle but didn't make it ....not that I'm bothered!


----------



## teal

OMG!!

Huge, huge congratulations!! I'm so happy for you :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks girls! I'm on Cloud 243246766777767442 million right now!

Jen - keep it quiet on the Facebook front! He/she's due around our birthday!!!!!


----------



## teal

MrsPOP said:


> Thanks girls! I'm on Cloud 243246766777767442 million right now!
> 
> Jen - keep it quiet on the Facebook front! He/she's due around our birthday!!!!!

Definitely won't mention it :hugs: I'm so excited for you!! xx


----------



## rectopathic

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!

I am so happy for you!!

:happydance:

That's just so amazing xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummy3

:happydance: Big Big congrats hun!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Omg finally girl!!! Yay!!


----------



## Braven05

OMG Hooray!!!! :happydance: Congrats!!! Woohoo! H&H 9 months to you! Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## babydustcass

woooo congrats!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey pics please :)


----------



## K123

Congratulations!!!! Am so pleased to have you as a bump buddy!!!


----------



## MrsPOP

Clare there are some pics on my journal and I'll add my digi tomorrow. My stupid laptop charger is broken and can't seem to upload on my stupid iPhone!

Aw K! I have a bump buddy! Thanks hon xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Hurrrraahhhhhhhhhh! So so so so so so pleased for you! Congratulations hun xx


----------



## K123

Look at my signature!! :happydance:


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations!! I'm so excited for you!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RosieCheeks

Congrats!!


----------



## kit_cat

Congratulations!! Fantastic news :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh!!! Yeah! I am so happy for you!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calasen

Awwww Congratulations Honey!!!!!

Here's wishing you a very H&H9M!!!!!!


----------



## caz81

congratulations xx


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats!!


----------



## Louise1985

MrsPOP said:


> 3rd cycle, first one using CBFM and low dose Soy. I was convinced I was out because I thought I had bad AF cramps from 9DPO. I thought the weeping, the nausea, the blocked nose, the spots, the increased sex drive, the huge sore boobies were all impending Doom of AF.
> 
> Been testing since 10DPO using IC, all BFN although thought I saw glimmers of a line but put them down to evaps.
> 
> Today, decided to use FRER about 13:45 as was convinced I was out and a bfn would help me to get on with my weekend.
> 
> A lovely faint pink line came up in 3 mins!
> 
> Squeezed out a drip of pee to do a digi and got 'Pregnant 1-2' weeks!!!!
> 
> I've got my :bfp: !!!! I'm baking a little babyPOP!!!
> 
> I'm soooooo happy! I was convinced this would never happen!
> 
> Ladies, use Soy and invest in a CBFM - some SuperDrug's are doing them for £30!!!!
> 
> Due July 9th!!!!

:happydance::happydance:wooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance:

so glad u have finally joined us hunny...woop!

il have to change my ticker now....eeeeek.....big big congrats mwah xxx


----------



## cole2009

congrats


----------



## curly123

Oh My goodness Mrs Pop.... such fabulous news!!
Very happy for you!

Well done!
:hugs:
x


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks everyone. Freaking out a bit, told my folks and the In Laws tonight so it's all real and exciting and scary! Also been very sickly since this morning. I thought I was just ill!!!!

K123 we're bump buddies!!! Thanks honey :hugs:


----------



## EmyDra

Super Congratulations 

It'll go quicker than you think, trust me!


----------



## babyhopes2010

youve told people :shock: lol
oh i couldnt for at leat 15 weeks lol :)
get urself a ticker :)


----------



## MrsPOP

I HAD to tell my mum, she's my best friend and to be honest she would have beat the shit out of me if I hadn't told her! And DH wanted to tell his parents coz I told mine *rolleyes* I'm gonna tell my best girl friends and then keep it schtum until Christmas when I'm 12 weeks!!!!

I'll get a ticker tomorrow night when I get on a decent PC!!!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:
:dust:
xxxx​


----------



## Shey

Congrats MrsPop! have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Phantom

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## baby.love

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: yey a poppyseed! x

I wont tell anyone but i think i whole village will here me scream if i get bfp or see ambulance coming cos i black out :haha:


----------



## BabyBG

Congrats to you! I have been feeling icky lately but put it down to having a cold but this morning I got a STRONG BFP! So we are in it together girly. Well done you and fingers crossed for that little heartbeat soon. :)


----------



## MrsPOP

Congrats BabyBG that's fab news, we can go to 1st Tri together!!! ( though I'm hanging out here until my friends can join me lol)!!! Have you been trying long? I've booked in to see my Doctor next week, so excited!!!! Xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

m testing on my 23rd bday on 15th nov ill come to tri with you then :)


----------



## minkysouth1

Oh wow, Mrs Pop! That's fantastic news. I'm so excited for you! I'm trying Soya this month too in the hope of joining you. What dose did you take?
Minky X


----------



## MrsPOP

babyhopes2010 said:


> m testing on my 23rd bday on 15th nov ill come to tri with you then :)

Yes YOU WILL young lady!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPOP

minkysouth1 said:


> Oh wow, Mrs Pop! That's fantastic news. I'm so excited for you! I'm trying Soya this month too in the hope of joining you. What dose did you take?
> Minky X

well I ovulate on my own so took it CD 3-7 so my follicles would be strong. I took only low doses: 40mg, 80mg, 80mg, 80mg then 120mg. It's weird I hardly had any ovulation pain this month when I normally do!

Hope you join me soon minky!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Congratulations x


----------



## bubblej23

awwww massive congrats mrspop, enjoy every second :) x


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats!


----------



## Sarachka

Congrats!


----------



## v2007

Congrats :dance:

V xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations


----------



## babyhopes2010

mamadonna said:


> congratulations

congrats mamadonna :kiss:


----------



## mamadonna

babyhopes2010 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> congratulations
> 
> congrats mamadonna :kiss:Click to expand...

thank you but not outta the woods yet


----------



## babyhopes2010

whys that hun :( x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats!!


----------



## LindsayA

Huge congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Florabelle

Massive congratulations!!!! I got mine yesterday on the 6th November (I delayed testing) and my DD is also the 9th July!!!! Want to be bump buddies?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations!! x x x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

*Congratulations!!*


----------



## loopylollipop

Yay!!!!!!! BIG super fabdab congratulations!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------

